# These flippin Midgies



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm getting eaten alive by the little beggars   I'm covered in bites and they're HUGE!

Anyone else in Scotland getting swarmed by the the little blighters?  

Vicki x


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Vicki 

david is getting them at work to he is going mental they are horrid wee sods

shona


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Not only do we have the midgies to contend with we have mozzies as well and jeeeez they're vicious at the moment. No mercy.


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

where are the mozzies I did'nt think we got them here... or am i totally blonde.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

They're up here where I live hun. I live up in the Cairngorms and there are swarms of the little b*ggers.

Ooooh did you enjoy the meet hun?


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Your kidding  I didnt think they were anywhere in scotland...

you live in the cairngorms you lucky lucky thing you... Mark and I come to Aviemore quite often, infact we're going to be coming up hopefully in the next month or so...


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Well send a PM and we'll meet up Donna   But I'm away for 3 weeks in July 6th-28th

Vicki x


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Yeah I'll do that, Mark won't mind either think he's getting into this now. lol  you can keep the midgies and mozzies though


----------



## jooles (Aug 3, 2008)

hi everyone  

couldnt resist butting in when i read the heading!!!

we live in belfast and have just returned from a trip to isle of skye and fortwilliam where the midges  were going mad in the humidity and i have to swear by "jungle formula tropical strength spray" which is amazing and brill at keeping midges away!! my dh is usually tortured with them and thought this stuff was a godsend!!! think boots are doing 2 for 3 at the mo but we also got a good deal in semichem!!  you would need to get the stuff with deet in it  

hope this helps

jules


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

we were in loch lomond a fortnight ago and me and mark slept in his works van (joiner/builder) to get away from them, they were getting in the vents of the caravan somehow it was horrendous.


----------

